# Paper airplane.



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

While I'm not into model airplanes I just found something you guys would be interested in, sharing our hobby is what it's all about and that even includes paper airplanes, this just blows me away. Karl

http://www.wired.com/design/2014/01/obsessed/?cid=17237924


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow...


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

In the comments is a link for more detail (ha!) on YouTube, really, incredible detail.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Heh, all my paper airplanes at least FLEW I don't think he'll try to fly his. Karl


----------

